# Looking to hire a flower clean-up crew! (Done for now!)



## Mooglet (Apr 9, 2020)

So I’ve been time traveling a lot to force out some specific villagers. And that meant my flowers on my cliffs have gone crazy. I want them gone so I can start terraforming my entire island BUT ITS LITERALLY SO MUCH FOR ONE PERSON TO REMOVE, so I’m looking for 3-4 people to invite to my island and get them shovels out handy n dandy and help me out! I have a bunch of hybrid pansies and windflowers, as well as some hybrid hyacinths and lillies. As a thank you, I’ll give each of you 5 Nook tickets or 1m bells(your choice). You can also keep any flowers you want! Just place the ones u want to keep on the beach so you don’t have to carry them in your pocket the entire time, meanwhile we will be selling every other flower at Nook’s Cranny. I know this is such a weird request but I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 9, 2020)

I will help!


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 9, 2020)

i can help out!


----------



## alebrije (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll help also!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 9, 2020)

I could come


----------



## Shanna (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to help! It would help me to get some flowers too! When are you thinking?


----------



## Mooglet (Apr 9, 2020)

Yaaay! Just give me a second to put stuff in storage and put away the flowers I want to keep, and I’ll PM you all the dodo code!


----------

